# Ravenna controlled hunt



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

An info on how to hunt at Ravenna this weekend. My wife and I hunted it once a few years back and seen nothing. Our guide said it was the worst hunt he had ever seen. He seen something like 10 deer while patrolling his sectors and said he normally sees 75+. I know that the plumbrook hunt you have to keep them moving is it the same for Ravenna? Or should we post up and just sit. Any info would be great would like to get the wife a deer this weekend it's been a few years since she has had any luck.


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

I've hunted there a few times with some luck. I've always posted up in the morning for a lil while. And then get up and get them moving.


----------



## SmallieKing (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in there 11/21. Looking forward to it. Let us know how you do.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Daughter is out their today and just called saying she shot a doe. Seeing a lot of deer along with one big buck that she couldn't get a shot at. My wife and son are also hunting a different area and have only seen one tail with no shots.


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Wife just called and she just shot a big 8 point. Will post pictures when they get home.


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

We seen 1 small buck. Had a sector with a fence and our escort told us where the hole in it was and sat on it for 3 hours and nothing. Had escort drop me off to push our area 19a while wife stayed at the hole in fence. I pushed threw some thick stuff was 1 mile long and about 300 years wide at one end pie shaped didn't see one flag. Escort seen 3 deer all day. Seen a few people checking in some deer at end of day. One tagged deer laying off to the side of the line nice buck think it may have been taken by a secondary partner that could only shoot a doe but not sure.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wife took her first deer ever in 4B on Saturday. It was the first deer we saw and we were done by 8. Pretty great way to start off her whitetail career! Also saw a 140" 8 pt. at the check station that a 70 yr. old woman had killed.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats to your wife. Nice shot she made as well.


----------

